# 1979 Schwinn Le Tour ID Help



## Pbrink (Jul 9, 2008)

I just got a sweet deal on an old Schwinn that I'm planning on working on, and probably selling. 
The headbadge says "Schwinn Chicago", instead of "Schwinn Approved Japan," so that leads me to think it's Chicago-made. 
However, the serial number is on the left rear dropout, and begins with SE9. Which implies to me that it's Japan-made in May 1979.
The 4 digit code is 2229, which implies that it was made on the 222nd day (August 11) of a year ending in 9, probably 1979. 

There are no decals on the frame, other than the "Schwinn X-tra Lite Cycles" and "Certified AISI 1020 Tubing" ones, so it's only a guess that it's a Le Tour. For what it's worth, it is a lugged frame.

I included pics, but my SLR is being used elsewhere, so I had to settle with webcam photos.

Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## Pbrink (Jul 9, 2008)

And after even more looking, I think it's a 1979 Schwinn Le Tour IV.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The 1979 Super Le Tour II and Le Tour IV were both made in Chicago and had 18 gauge (straight gauge) AISI 1020 carbon steel frames.

_"Schwinn's own made-in-Chicago X-tra Lite torch brazed lug frame."_


----------

